# Pride and Joy solo w/Tab



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all,


Got another classic for you. It's a great one to work on your swing! Same with the intensity. I barely hung with it but the crux of it is there.


Cheers!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXkSzKj6yzk&list=UUyostY3l4lrJ_t-gbFNEsrw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Good try and nice playing but if you listen to the recording your off right from the start. 
This is mostly my ears talking as I think your vids are good just need a few edits.

Not trying to be the tab police.
Maybe thats how you intended them to be but since you took the time to write out the tab, might as well make it right.

check out this vid. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyLOdF_w39Y

Notice he starts on the G# and B.


----------

